

The Free Universal Construction Kit - miketucker
http://vimeo.com/adapterz/free-universal-construction-kit

======
kdsudac
Looks cool, but the hybrid structures created in the video don't look very
impressive. They look like something kids made (it probably was made by kids).

I think if the video included at least one 'sexy' structure it'd attract way
more customers.

